# The Newest Eye Candy Plastics from Micro Spoons coming to Sportsmen's Direct



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Sportsmen's Direct will be adding MicroSpoons & Jig's latest additions including the Domination Fry to their already extensive line up of Candy Plastics, which includes the exclusive and proven Fat Head Fry, STB Magnum and STB Magnum Swimmer.

Stop in and see what all the hype is about. 

*This are going to be HOT this winter!!!*









*SDI exclusives*
These where Hot during the Winter we couldn't get them in fast enough!









Here is the Hot STB Mag's from the Walleye Jigging Season!


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

those are sweet if you ask me....


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

swaprat said:


> those are sweet if you ask me....


All the plastics from the guys over at Micro Spoon & Jigs are sweet...why do you think they call them Candy Plastics.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

How do you rig those babies, they do look nice, I just haven't ever been convinced on plastic over live bait, do those have any scents? I imagine it's all in the action??


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Here is a sneak peek at some of the Glow Colors in the New "Domination Fry" from Micro Spoons and Jigs.Looks like end of September they will be in our store. We are excited for the newest addition to the Eye Candy Line-UP.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Outdoor2daCore said:


> How do you rig those babies, they do look nice, I just haven't ever been convinced on plastic over live bait, do those have any scents? I imagine it's all in the action??


These should fish really well rigged on 4MM & 5 MM Tungsten Vertical and Horizontal Ice Fishing Jigs.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

plastics work in a lot of presentations. be it the tungsten jigs or not. I've never used candy plastic's brand, but have a favorite that has worked very well for me quite often (even once when I forgot the bait, whoops). I'll give the candy plastics a whirl this hardwater season (if it ever comes). They look great and I dig the glow series! definitely will be great for the crappie.

hey raisinrat, you guys have any palm rods? I'd like to pick up a marmish or equivalent.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

MSUICEMAN said:


> plastics work in a lot of presentations. be it the tungsten jigs or not. I've never used candy plastic's brand, but have a favorite that has worked very well for me quite often (even once when I forgot the bait, whoops). I'll give the candy plastics a whirl this hardwater season (if it ever comes). They look great and I dig the glow series! definitely will be great for the crappie.
> 
> hey raisinrat, you guys have any palm rods? I'd like to pick up a marmish or equivalent.


We are working on a lot things for this winter so stay tuned. There is going to be a lot new things coming.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

The some of the new Domination Fry from MicroSpoons & Jig's have shown up at the store they are going on the pegs tonight so you guys can get at them in the morning!


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)




----------

